# Come'on Cabe Babes...save this pretty CWC girl!



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 8, 2013)

I would go for her myself but I am completely maxed out on bicycles for a good long while! So I hope that either one of my fellow female collectors will get this pretty girl or one of the guys that appreciates nice originals girls bikes!
Here she is:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1941-ROADMA...GE-PREWAR-BICYCLE-SPRINGER-FORK-/121171482487


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 8, 2013)

*Oh, how sweet it is.*

Too many bikes myself, I have dealt with this seller before. Dan is a good guy.some lucky lady or guy will give this one a happy home.


----------



## RMS37 (Sep 8, 2013)

This bike is a postwar Roadmaster, likely from 1948. Many sellers do not know to list the serial number suffix, which is necessary to pin down the date on postwar models


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm actually looking for something like this but needs to have a tank and be red--a friends requirements--not mine! I hope someone saves the 'ol girl--this would make a great rider. V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 8, 2013)

Let's hope she doesn't go to someone who just wants her for her parts.....us girls just hate that....:eek:

Darcie


----------



## slick (Sep 8, 2013)

That is a great bike. What i think we need to do is have a thread dedicated to girls bikes that are up for grabs either on ebay, craigslist, etc. This was a lot less would b getting parted out. It could be a "sticky" under the for sale section for leads to girls bikes. What do you think Scott McCaskey?


----------



## TammyN (Sep 8, 2013)

Bicycle Belle said:


> I would go for her myself but I am completely maxed out on bicycles for a good long while! So I hope that either one of my fellow female collectors will get this pretty girl or one of the guys that appreciates nice originals girls bikes!
> Here she is:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1941-ROADMA...GE-PREWAR-BICYCLE-SPRINGER-FORK-/121171482487




What do you think is a reasonable price for this bike?


----------



## vincev (Sep 8, 2013)

No bells and whistles type bike.I would say $200 is tops .


----------



## TammyN (Sep 8, 2013)

vincev said:


> No bells and whistles type bike.I would say $200 is tops .




Well, I'm now the high bidder at $202. Can go a little higher but not much until the buyer of my men's bike solves his Paypal issue. If I should happen to win both this bike and a 1961 that I bid on I might have to find a new place to live -hahaha. We kind of have a "one in, one out" understanding.


----------



## Iverider (Sep 9, 2013)

All I can say is GIRLS GET YOUR GIRL FRIENDS INTO VINTAGE BICYCLES!

It's nice to think that everyone will collect and preserve them, but there's the whole space, time and money thing.

As much as I hate to see a fine original dismembered for the sake of a rack, wheelset and fenders, I also understand that if there aren't collectors out there, the horror will continue.

and GUYS BE SURE TO BUY YOUR GIRLS NICE GIRLS BIKES!

Carry on.


----------

